# New Layout plan finally under construction!



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Some months ago, I posted a preliminary plan for feedback. I got a lot and it caused me to realign my thinking a great deal. I recall DonR helping me understand reverse loops with DCC, just to mention one. Others felt I needed to clear the room more, which it did. I listened to all of the comments and suggests. At the same time, I learned a great deal about AnyRail which I really like.

I have spent hours on the track plan, and finally began physical construction last weekend. The area holding the 24 stall roundhouse is my beginning point.

I'm using OSB board topped with Homosote. After running tests, I like this combination well for my approach.

I am not an operator. I don't have guest operators, or even many guests. I like to collect highly detailed engines, etc., and place them in realistic settings, moving of course.

One of the major changes from the original track plan was to go to a double track. This made sense to me since I like to run trains rather than operate. I also got rid of reverse loops, except in what I believe is one location, the wye at the bottom of the engine servicing peninsula. I've marked it with a little red "tick" at each end.

Comments appreciated on any aspect that needs further thought.

I'll be posting some photos, perhaps tomorrow of some of the buildings that I have prepared for the layout. I have the Walther's Engine House finished with remote control motorized doors and led lighting. Also, the Diamond Scale engine sanding and fueling facility with modified detail and led lighting.

I've learned a ton from this forum, both in response to my inquiries and from other's threads.

I have a lot yet to figure out, but I wanted to get started on construction, or it would never happen. I have no idea what I'll use for control. Maybe iPads and JMRI. Maybe something else. I pay a lot of attention to what others are doing in this regard, but at my tender age of 82, I find it best to focus on a specific area and learn as much as I can, rather than try to figure out everything in advance.

I'm planning at this time to have the height about 53". It's primarily a Union Pacific railroad, with a sprinkling of CB&Q. Some freelancing, no specific time period, just things I like. HO scale.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Here are some photos of the Diamond Scale Sanding and Fueling module. I made a number of modifications to the original kits, including the stairway at the end to replace a ladder, and LED lighting.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Here's a night shot of the Walthers Modern Diesel House. It has remote control motorized doors as well as a detailed interior. 

I have a video of the doors operating, but if I'm looking right, this forum only accepts mp3 videos. Everything today seems to be mp4, so I can't uploaded it or convert it to mp3.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

Awesome work!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Deane

Very impressed by the loco service module...great detailing.

About your layout...it should provide not only a lot of train running
but also offer some great switching action.

You are correct, you have the one Wye that is a 'reverse loop' and
will require a controller. Where you have the red 'tics' is an ideal
isolated section. The turntable itself is a 'reverse loop'. Some
turntable modules have a built in reverse loop controller. If your's
doesn't you could use a DPDT switch for the table track, or use a second
reverse loop controller.

Don


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks DonR. I have the new Walthers 130 foot turntable with automatic phase reversal. It has a dead spot with an additional dead spot exactly opposite. When the bridge crosses that, it reverse. I've had it running in search mode this morning and it's really cool. No power to the track yet.

BTW, I have a couple of detail additions to the engine service module since the photo. Found one of those Craftsman type roll around tool boxes, the kind with a larger bottom and a more portable sitting on top. One drawer is standing open. Nicely painted in red with silver and black accents. Looks for real. A couple of those on the module worked nicely.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Mr Johnson, awesome buildings. The lighting is great. Sand and fuel facility is just too much. Great work. Track plan is great also. If it were mine the only thing I would do
is go ahead and run a lane of track around the back of turn table. Just for sitting back and watching trains run. It will create a reverse loop and then maybe it wouldn't, but no big deal with DCC. Very nice
layout.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I agree with everyone else that you've done an excellent job on your sanding/fueling station. It looks terrific!

Mark


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Deane Johnson said:


> I have a video of the doors operating, but if I'm looking right, this forum only accepts mp3 videos. Everything today seems to be mp4, so I can't uploaded it or convert it to mp3.


Upload it to YouTube, then link to it here.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

My first video ever uploaded to YouTube, though I've certainly watched many.

Each door is individually controlled, in the video I simply pushed the buttons in sequence.

Control is with an Arduino.

The mechanism is completely hidden so the interior could be detailed without visual interference. I haven't added the small sit around details yet.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice job! I like that! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

